# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Βαφή σχάρας πλυντηρίου πιάτων

## Sotos_ster

Θα ήθελα να με συμβουλέψει κάποιος αν και πως γίνεται να βάψω μια τελείως σκουριασμένη σχάρα πλυντηρίου πιάτων, όχι με λαδομπογιες κλπ αλλα όπως τις βάφουν κανονικά σε εργοστάσια που τις βγάζουν , φαντάζομαι τις Εμ βαπτίζουν κάπου!

----------


## Sotos_ster

Κανεις γνωστής ;;;;

----------


## vasilimertzani

θα προτεινα να πας στν πειραια στην ρετσινας.εχει δυο τρεις που ασχολουνται με επιμεταλωσεις κλπ.φοβαμαι οτι αυτο που έχουν πανω δεν ειναι βαφη αλλα ενα ειδος πλα
στικοποιησης.πιστευω να σε κατευθύνουν.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Να πάω Αθήνα για αυτό τ πράγμα Χαχα

----------


## Sotos_ster

Προς μέλος papasoozas : δεν μπορώ να σοθ στείλω πμ Γτ έχεις ξεπεράσει το όριο αποθηκευμένων μηνυμάτων μου λέει .

----------


## kalarakis

καλύτερα να αγοράσεις μια καινούργια. Θα στοιχίσει φτηνότερα , Αν τώρα το αγαπάς πολύ και θέλεις να ασχολήθείς :
Ξεσκούριαμα με ηλεκτρόλιση για να ξεσκουριάσουν και τα ποιο κρυφά σημεία  (14 γραμμαρια μαγειρική σόδα σε 10 λίτρα νερό, τροφοδοτικό 10 αμπερ) .
Ηλεκτροστατική βαφή. Σαν αυτή που κάνουν στα αλουμίνια.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Έχουν καταργηθεί αυτες οι Σχάρες. Που μπορώ να βρω τέτοια βαφή ;

----------


## Sotos_ster

Η μπορώ να την πάω σε κάποιον να μου τη βάψει ;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Να πάω Αθήνα για αυτό τ πράγμα Χαχα





> Η μπορώ να την πάω σε κάποιον να μου τη βάψει ;


Ερχομαι εγω να την παρω ,μην σε βαλω σε κοπο..

----------

NEOMELOS (20-06-17)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχουν καταργηθεί αυτες οι Σχάρες. Που μπορώ να βρω τέτοια βαφή ;


Ίσως να πω και χαζομάρες , αλλά δεν γνωρίζω με σιγουριά αν είναι απαραίτητο η σχάρα να είναι πλαστικοποιημένη , και αντί αυτού να φτιαχτεί πλήρως ανοξείδωτη από την αρχή.
Το λέω αυτό γιατί στα σιδηρικά πουλάνε κυλινδρικές βέργες ανοξείδωτες και με αυτές στο παρελθόν είχα κάνει διάφορα έργα π.χ. ψησταριά / καλόγερο που κρεμάς τα ρούχα κτλ αλλά τα κολλούσα πρόχειρα με ηλεκτροκόλληση , θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με μπρούντζο στις κολλήσεις ή με ηλεκτροπόντα . Για την τελευταία δεν γνωρίζω αν μπορούν να στο κάνουν με ηλεκτροπόντα (ανάλογα το πάχος? ή επειδή είναι κυλινδρικά  δεν συγκολλιούνται .
Απλά θέλει υπομονή και να κόψεις τα κομμάτια ακριβώς και με μεράκι.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx8Oe1KzgL0

----------


## georgegr

Δες αυτό, το παχύρρευστο,  
https://www.plastidip-hellas.gr/%CF%...lasti-dip.html
με επιφύλαξη για την δική σου εφαρμογή.

----------

vasilimertzani (17-06-17)

----------


## Sotos_ster

Κατα ποσό είναι κατάλληλο ενα τέτοιο σπρέι ; οι σχάρες είναι σαν πλαστικοποιημενες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.traitorakis.gr/%CF%83%CF...F%85-c-46.html

----------


## Sotos_ster

Καλη φάση ,... αυτό είναι το κατάλληλο αλλα είναι Αθήνα !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από το παραπάνω Link λέει κάποιες εταιρίες που συνεργάζονται και μια από αυτές είναι στην Ευκαρπία Θεσσ/νίκης . (βάλε στον Google μια από τις εταιρίες που συνεργάζονται από Αθήνα ) αλλά πρόσθεσε στην αναζήτηση και την λέξη Θεσσ/νίκη .

Αν πελαγώσεις και πάλι επειδή πιστεύω δεν θα ασχοληθούν για ένα κομμάτι αλλά πιθανόν για μαζικές παραγγελίες 
Τελευταία σου ελπίδα θα στο έκανα εγώ ή κάποιος μαραγκός από Inox ανοξείδωτο ..... αλλά θα χρειαζόσουν πολλές κασέλες μπύρες για να το χαρείς ... :Lol: 
Ξέρεις από οξυγονοκολλήσεις ? παιχνιδάκι είναι. (εκτός από τον χρόνο και το μεράκι που χρειάζεται )

----------


## Sotos_ster

Νομίζω δε θα μαρεσε ανοξείδωτο ...

----------

